# Memories



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

What has happened to to this club,I feel like someone has robbed me of something I love doing,last year was so much fun I would not do anything differently as far as casting and traveling and meeting a bunch of great people, that what I thought this was about and for Earl Blake to come in with his political BS it sucks,He claims the former president of the club was doing so much wrong and running the club like it was his own and he was not,right is right and wrong is wrong and I believe Earl is wrong for his actions before and after he became president, I joined this club in april 2008 and I enjoyed myself alot , but this time last year my drive to cast was high, the schedule was set and looking forward to the season, this year I don't know where its at, my guess the weather and all the BS going on I have had enough, I will be taking a break from casting no motivation to go out and throw, all this BS so a bunch of guys can cast in a field, thanks for the memories SCUSA

Troy


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Can't read Invision board anymore...that's where all the SCUSA tournament results were stored. When did that happen? Sad.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Troy,
Don't let a couple of people spoil this sport for you. Remeber* "HORCHATA"*

Gary....


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*memories*

Seems like every year this time same ole thing.... turned me off it bout three years ago


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

will , it happened tonight. i was again kicked off the board. it says your account has been temporarily suspended. this suspension is due to end on june 16, 2021, 9:18 am.
it is a very sorry situation.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

opcorn:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well everyone is welcome here, so long as you don't drag your fights from other sites onto here.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Look fellas-- I agree that there are issues within the club that need to be dealt with. 

I would suggest however, that airing grievances here on P&S is inappropriate. The mods have enough to do here, without trying to sort out or "moderate" club business that is outside the realm of P&S.

There are now other options for participating in tournaments. For those dismayed with the current situation in SportCast, the best alternative is to exercise those options, but I would suggest to keep your membership active, so that you can still have a say (vote) in the future direction of the club, that is-- if you really want to see things improve, and aren't out to merely publicly badmouth SportCast, becasue that's what it will look like to outsiders, no matter the intent.


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Let me clear something up, I said what I said because that is the way I feel, I did not bad mouth SCUSA,I thanked the club for it memories and I did not drag anything on here,I voiced my opinion and thats it, I am not a little kid I said it because it needed to be said, I do not regret saying what i said, if the admins feel like i did something wrong take it down 

Troy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

It is a blog..........


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

sandflea. you are right. i'm sory. please remve my post.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*chit happens...*



distance1 said:


> What has happened to to this club,I feel like someone has robbed me of something I love doing,last year was so much fun I would not do anything differently as far as casting and traveling and meeting a bunch of great people, that what I thought this was about and for Earl Blake to come in with his political BS it sucks,He claims the former president of the club was doing so much wrong and running the club like it was his own and he was not,right is right and wrong is wrong and I believe Earl is wrong for his actions before and after he became president, I joined this club in april 2008 and I enjoyed myself alot , but this time last year my drive to cast was high, the schedule was set and looking forward to the season, this year I don't know where its at, my guess the weather and all the BS going on I have had enough, I will be taking a break from casting no motivation to go out and throw, all this BS so a bunch of guys can cast in a field, thanks for the memories SCUSA
> 
> Troy


dude, do your own thing. if history is any indicator, i believe you will have an opporutnity to enjoy yourself again. keep casting. it would be a shame to see a talent like yours not be realized. chaka khan


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Troy,

There are a lot of things in life that we can not control but God has given you a talent along with some big dreams. Do not allow a situation or some ups-and-downs to take away those dreams. You young guys have encouraged me to get my rod back out and start to practice again. I'm not going to allow the ups-and-downs to take away my joy and I would certainly encourage you and anyone else to not give in.

I keep asking myself, how good could I be if I really worked at this Sport? I plan to find out!!

LarryB


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

No one can take anything away you are not willing to give up.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

ralph and larry. good to hear and see you guys. you have got to see troy cast. he is very good.a little different in style but it flies.you should have seen him in texas. that bunch in san antonio damn near adopted him. and to celebrate almost got him chucked out of a motel six. they had a fantastic time. there was some great casting that day. will threw 806ft. but, about 3-4 guys within 60ft. keep after troy. we need that brooklyn bunch. they are all good.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Beastie Boys...*

hi Bill, it's always good to hear from you. how are you and the family? and how is your grandson? is he still playing ball? 
i hear nothing but good things about those cats from bklyn. not only are they proficient casters, but i hear they are gentlemen. it sounds like they just want to really want to enjoy this new hobby. but if i can quote the beastis boys: YOU GOT TO FIGHT FOR THE RIGHT TO PARRRRRTY! (it just occurred to me they may not be old enough to remember that group from bklyn). nevertheless, you never can tell, but i certainly hope when the dust settles that all will be right (to the extent it can be) in the long distance casting world. 
Bill, i hope to see you soon. stay in touch.


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*cast*

Hey Troy, keep at it! You may have times like us Texans in the early days, one or no tournaments close and then to the east coast. I can remember one year, I only had one tournament to cast in.
Several years there was only two a year. Even tho those might have covered two day weekends.
Just be willing to take advantage of those that are available. You will still have a good time.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

hi ralph. good to hear from you. you hit my soft spot. my grandson is a freahman at the univ. of hartford.he is going to be a starting pitcher[ and he's a freshman]. when not pitching, will be at second base. he is going to fla in 5 weeks for a series of games central florida. he will pitch and play 2nd base. i will be going to connetticut this summer to see some games. hopefully casting. hope you come back and show these young guys how to backcast. you'll blow their minds.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Bill, got banned from the board today, am I going to miss it.....................
not one bit................will I miss the old days..................when we were a real club, and everyone looked forward to seeing each other again...........yes of course, but after all that has happened would not want that monkey on my back, as the one that destroyed a club.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Im not banned yet, but appear to be close on the list. Im not going to quit casting for anyone, but I will not support them any longer. I have decided to be done with the club as well. Besides I have a group of trustworthy guys I can cast with at Shallotte now, Looking forward to better times


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Tom back in the States yet?


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

next weekend


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

hey troy. we can always go fishing. with how this weather is progressing the season might start early.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I too have received the boot. But that is cool, as I will cast with the Shallotte group as well. May even catch a fish or two with them.

Its all good


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*No one has recieved the "Boot"*

I don't know how anyone can be confused or mistaken but no one has recieved the boot. Anyone that has not paid 2010 dues by the 30th of Jan. has lost the privelage to log on until the dues are paid. They have 30 more days to pay after that they have to reapply.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

how abut me charlie?


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Charlie, Have a couple of questions, maybe you can answer.
1- in the past you could either prepay Bob or pay at the 1st tournament, which I always did.
2- no explaination, of this in any emails to me, rather an email pronouncing that I was banned.
Attended John Holdens seminars in the late 70's and 80's still have one of his converted penn mag 10's so I am not a new kid on the block.

This seems to me a power struggle, that upset all the members. And if person feelings got involved, the right thing to would be step aside and let the members decide how and who they want to run the club.

was this done................no.

I am really over the bickering, fighting and name calling, and will not be spending the money to fly 18K round trip, if this is the way things are shaping up.

Maybe I am misunderstanding some things here, but definitely there are many changes that need be done if the club is to survive, and if they are not the club is dead...period...end of story.

I truly hope, that things are done and the club returns to the glory days, but under its present course and leadership, I highly doubt it.

By the way, was using an XTR sport dead stickin live bait for ahi, on the east reef this weekend with the new saltiga 50 and bait, something hit the rod, had the drag unknowlying locked and it snapped 4 inches below the spigot.
never knew what it was cause he cut me off on a coral head. You recon I could get it replaced under warranty???

Pm me your number and I'll you call this weekend.

tom


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Troy , your always welcome in N.C. As for the club , time will tell .


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*I understand*

I agree with the feelings of my brother and all the guys that I have had the pleasure of meeting this past year in the tournaments. I will tell you one thing though as long as there are tournaments held in this country, albeit down south or in Texas as long as I am physically and financially able to make some of them, I will be there, and as long my casting brothers from Brooklyn are able to make it , I will not be alone....  Steve


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

good.you guys have come a long way.


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry to the mod's, but I thought it would a tad bit easier to just post the link and let you guys see what us Texans are posting!

If it is inappropriate please delete!

Here you go:

http://nickawaymedia.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3851

Carlos


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Carlos your post it awesome, Look forward to casting with you guys this year, hopefully once in Texas and once in Shallotte


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Dig-on-me said:


> Sorry to the mod's, but I thought it would a tad bit easier to just post the link and let you guys see what us Texans are posting!
> 
> If it is inappropriate please delete!
> 
> ...


\
Carlos
I can't imagine anyone finding your post inappropraite. Well spoken my friend.
Bob Sales


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

carlos. you don't know how much bob and i look forward to come to texas. your whole group is awesome. and you are right, i have never heard any of you guys gripe. hope to be there again this year.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Carlos,

Thanks for the post and that sounds like Joe Moore's original intention for Sportscast. Not a club (with all the issues that clubs have) but a sanctioning body that acted as the umbrella organization for all casting clubs. I hope that Nick can make it happen.

All the best,

LarryB


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

larry. AAAAAAAAA MEN


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Guys, I aint trying to be a stick in the mud but P&S doesn't want to come off as a sounding board of bashing clubs or other web sites.

This keeps any hard feelings and fights from getting started.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not one that cares for the politics in any organization. I have seen the drama with sportcast for over 10 years now often not understanding the hows or whys of it. I do believe that there needs to be an overseeing body in order for casting to mature in the US. Bickering at the club and regional level gets you nowhere. Concentrating on your casting and enjoying the comaraderie is what counts. I have had many great times at casting tournaments and the get togethers that go with them. Slow to progress in my casting over the years I cherish the times I can sit down with world class casters over a beer and tune a reel, talk about rods, clean bearings and talk about the great times that have been had. I truly enjoy the company and the good memories are the ones that stay with me. I may not recall what lead up to getting almost kicked out of a motel 6 but I do recall the many reels broken apart that night, bearings being flushed, line being balanced, and sharing all the little tweaks we put into our reels while having a great time together. I look forward to seeing each and everyone of you again so lets all work together and set the pace in the right direction for future generations to enjoy our great sport.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Well said, Torpedo and good points all.
I look forward to casting with you this coming Sunday
and hope you found all the bits and pieces on the floor from
that reel you took apart!


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

jack. rudy didn't tell that the next day he got off some very good casts. later he found out that his reels had more parts than they should have.


----------

